# looking for idea's for blog/new website



## spidermonkey17 (Sep 7, 2011)

starting to generate idea's in my head for a blog but was wondering who else is doing it?? If you are what do you talk about? Post every week/everyday etc etc. Just trying to get more of a message out there, espically after watching all the hacks out doing storm work here in VA. So if you could i would love to see your Blogs/websites just trying to get some idea's and start the ball rolling in my head. Thanks ya ll and stay safe.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 4, 2011)

My experience with blogs is that it's a tough marketing tool.
If the intention for your blog is to create business (make money), I think you have much better ways to spend your time. 
If the intention for your blog is to just have some fun and/or educate the general "world wide web" population, then have at it.

As far as frequency, I think weekly would be best. 
There is so much to read out there that a daily blog would likely get overlooked more often than not. 

Good luck!

And if you don't know which blogging tool to use, I would suggest www.blogspot.com.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 8, 2011)

I am setting a blog up right now for my website. Doing it for 2 reasons, site updates keep you in high Google points. But most importantly, I want to educate my local population. No rules here, so I want the GP to understand the difference amongst services. Also want the GP to appreciate trees more, here its either "top it" or "take it". I am pretty successful in talking people out of it, but if they understand why, before they call, then most likely, they will call an Arborist, Me or the other 2 guys. I am going to do it once a week, per the advise of my super nerd cousin. Also putting a review page on, show some of the horrible things said about me, I swear they are not true! I have my site linked to facebook, and have it to where if you pull my page up, and click my number, it will auto dial. Make sure your site has some depth to it. One pagers by GoDaddy give bad impressions for some reason? I am also linking my site to background check services, this way, if your client wishes to do a background on you, they most likely do it on the others, as long as you have been a good boy, then this will help separate you. In my area, most of the others are on the police watch list and have SEVERE criminal history's, good way to bring this to the clients attention is to have it in front of them on your site. "Our employees are drug tested and have passed a in-depth background check, we use InstantCheckMate.com to verify that they do not have criminal backgrounds, a tool often over looked by homeowners when choosing a contractor, by using this tool,you can verify who will be working around your family and home." Also going to post new pics on the main page, this also helps with the points, keeps you higher on the list. In your blog, be careful not to rant, I am real good at that, so my nerd cuz wants to approve before I post, he is my politically correct counselor. I am going to be calling out some issues around here, but will do it respectfully and tactfully. It can be alot of work to make it right, but it has paid of big time! Good luck!


----------



## treemanbrisbane (Nov 3, 2011)

*I do this*

I'm doing the blog thing. I started only a couple of months ago. So far I'm mainly writing about the main species of trees and palms I come across.

The advantages I've found are

It's great being able to say to a customer, "You can read more about it on my website"

Google can point people to you, though it takes more than just the blog - for that you would have to read lots about SEO

If you buy ads from google, you have something decent to point them to.

You can advertise your blog. Once you have customers on an impressive site you have established your credibility and built trust.

You can help improve the industry by showing (anonymously) what is unacceptable.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## spidermonkey17 (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for the insight, i am still playing around with it when i get a chance, any way i can check out your blog and just see if i am on the right track? Thanks again


----------



## phoenixtreeremo (Nov 4, 2011)

*More info on how to blog*

You should try to separate out your blog from your money site. Your money site is where you get leads from. You can set up a free blog at wordpress.com, and google. This way you can provide links to your money site from your blog. On your money site, have a page where you write articles. This can be a blog also. What is nice with a blog is you can write a bunch of articles at one time and set them up to publish in the future. What you are trying to do is get Google juice to your money site. 

Hope this gives you some more information.
Phoenix Tree Removal | Tree Service in Phoenix (602) 753-0177


----------



## treemanbrisbane (Nov 4, 2011)

spidermonkey17 said:


> thanks for the insight, i am still playing around with it when i get a chance, any way i can check out your blog and just see if i am on the right track? Thanks again



Hi again, 

Thanks for asking. I added it to my signature.


----------



## treemanbrisbane (Nov 6, 2011)

*better way to set up 2 blogs*

Hi

Phoenix trees, do you mean that it makes sense to set up a separate site for your business name and to catch keywords?

I have my blog on treeloppingbrisbane.com because those are the keywords I'm targeting (tree lopping brisbane). I also have a site cutmytrees.com.au because my business name is cut my trees and my current customers are likely to search for that. My leads come from my blog that I have on treeloppingbrisbane.com

As for links, Google ignores links from one site a person owns to another site a person owns. There are ways to get around this, such as paying for SEO hosting in which your hosting company puts your sites on different servers. Another way is to pay for two hosting accounts. 

On the other hand, there are probably easier ways to get links to your site. Posting in this forum while having your blog's link in your signature, for example. You can also put relevant comments on other tree service blogs. Just search for 'how to get backlinks' for other ways.


----------



## azam (Jan 12, 2012)

Directory submitting is better than blog commenting


----------



## treemanbrisbane (Nov 23, 2012)

*I agree*



azam said:


> Directory submitting is better than blog commenting



I agree. I got a local site on the front page of Google just by submitting it to 50 website directories. If you have a weekend free you might like to give it a go.

I learned that Google doesn't like the same thing being posted everywhere so I put different descriptions of it on each site. 

Let's hope I make some money this summer!

http://newwebsites.net if anyone's interested in giving their own website a go. I guess the webmaster here's the best example of taking up technology to help his arborculture business.


----------

